# Looking for RP partner (SFW or NSFW)



## Hearthorns (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm looking someone to RP with long term, or short term. I have a few scenarios always going around my head, but am open to whatever you may have in mind also. My Sona will be the character I use. My sona is a ~6 foot tall anthro, male, Western Dragon, but also has a feral counterpart if you want to use that instead. Send PM my way or comment here and I'll send you my discord.


----------



## FableElwood (Aug 10, 2017)

Im down if you are hun. I have a deer fursona that i can use, or, if you feel like some feral, i could use my dragon. Up to you.


----------



## FableElwood (Aug 10, 2017)

If you dont swing that way its fine too


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hearthorns said:


> I'm looking someone to RP with long term, or short term. I have a few scenarios always going around my head, but am open to whatever you may have in mind also. My Sona will be the character I use. My sona is a ~6 foot tall anthro, male, Western Dragon, but also has a feral counterpart if you want to use that instead. Send PM my way or comment here and I'll send you my discord.


Sure I can rp with you but I don't have discord.


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm always available for a good rp, I've got experience and know my way around. I've also got multiple OCs at the ready


----------



## Hearthorns (Aug 12, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I can rp with you but I don't have discord.


Do you have Skype or telegram? Otherwise we can just use the PM system


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

Discord?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hearthorns said:


> Do you have Skype or telegram? Otherwise we can just use the PM system


I have Skype.


----------

